# Blazers v. Warriors Game Thread



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

I didn't expect them to win last night without Aldridge, but they proved me wrong. Will they do the same tonight? One can only hope!


----------



## kressmi (Dec 12, 2007)

can someone PM the link for me tonight.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Oh wow, Joel with 7 points and 6 boards through the first half of the first quarter.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

We're not playing all that great, but we're winning.

Go Blazers!


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

We're shooting 33% and the game is tied at 22 after one. Didn't see that coming.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

LMA basically shoots jump shots. He doesn't rebound all that much. And since Outlaw and Frye can also hit jump shots, we don't really miss LMA.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

New public enemy No. 1: Baron Davis.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

I really think it is our zone defense that is making the difference. I know GS is hitting some 3's but it slows them down and with Joel they have a hard time getting layups. I think we would be better even with LMA instead of Frye because he could make those outside shots.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Martell sick with the flu now... great. They need to stop breathing on one another.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

The fact that Nate plays so many players is paying off for us. We have lots of hungry players with game experience. We can withstand Webster's absence cuz we have Jones.

Go Blazers


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

lol at sergio fast breaking by himself. come on guys keep up :azdaja:


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Man, Sergio is tearing it up. This is his type of game, and him and James Jones have a really good connection with one another. Love it.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Another mediocre game from Jarrett Jack..


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

We held a high scoring Jazz down and now the Warriors highest scoring team in the NBA (tied with Pho).


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm pretty much a Nate apologist, but why oh why did he take Sergio out?!!?!!??


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Roy should've dunked that last shot. He went for the lay-up again (and missed), when he probably could have packed it.


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

We have this game won. I have a nose for these things. Yes, my psychic sense is in my nose. 5 point halftime lead. It's all ours.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

Darkwebs said:


> Roy should've dunked that last shot. He went for the lay-up again (and missed), when he probably could have packed it.


Roy rarely dunks. He's not terribly explosive and I'm sure he tries to save as much energy as possible.

It looks like Outlaw is having a good game. At least according to the boxscore I am trying to follow on ESPN.


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

Outlaw keeps putting them in. He seems overenergized in everything he does. His lack of composure is the opposite of Roy, but he gets it done. Whatever works.


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

I just figured out why Roy doesn't go up high much. He doesn't have large hands. He loses control of the ball with one hand if he's fully extended. Did you see him miss that tough layup? That's what happened.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

He just dunked. Kinda.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Good ball movement this quarter. They withstood a run and are smacking back. I like this. This team doesn't roll over.

And Roy dunked just before the timeout.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Hector said:


> I just figured out why Roy doesn't go up high much. He doesn't have large hands. He loses control of the ball with one hand if he's fully extended. Did you see him miss that tough layup? That's what happened.


I don't know if it's his hand size, as his hands look pretty big here








as much as he goes up a little soft sometimes. It could be a deceptive picture of course, and you could be right.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

i hope nate is prepared not to sit joel and roy for more than a few seconds


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

jarrett jack momentum killer


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

Wow, you posted that picture 5 minutes after I posted. You have great quickness to compensate for your lack of arithmetical skills. I'm impressed, I really am.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

5 boards and 3 assists in 7 minutes for Sergio.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

There might not be a worst open court player than Jack...

But hey, here's my vote for Travis Outlaw for Most Improved Player. Another 20-point game. There's no way to block his shot with the elevation he gets.


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

Without Aldridge, our main inside threat tonight is Roy. In fact now that I think of it, WITH Aldridge, the same is true, except then, Roy holds it for the 4th quarter.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

haha LaMarcus being interviewed by Rebecca: "I told them, if they win tonight, I'm taking three weeks off."


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

These guys beat the Spurs last night. They're a great road team. One of the hottest teams in the league. And we're having no problem with them with no Webster or LMA.

Go Blazers


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

NathanLane said:


> These guys beat the Spurs last night. They're a great road team. One of the hottest teams in the league. And we're having no problem with them with no Webster or TO.
> 
> Go Blazers




i wouldn't say no problem lol. far from over.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

This whole win streak is because of that shot by T.O. in Memphis.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

It makes me sick that I can't watch these games. Sick.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

Talkhard is right this team has stroke.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

We've held G.S. to 89. Amazing. We're routing them on a second night of a back to back. Amazing, amazing, amazing.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

now you can say no problem :clap:


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

I Love This Team!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

NathanLane said:


> We've held G.S. to 89. Amazing. We're routing them on a second night of a back to back. Amazing, amazing, amazing.



well they had an even later back to back, so that's a slight advantage for us if anything


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

God, these guys are so much fun to watch! I haven't enjoyed watching Blazers ball like this in 5-7 years!


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

A convincing performance, or so it appears looking at a boxscore.

James Jones has been a real key to this team and Outlaw continues to impress.

That said, Joel put up some numbers tonite.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Everyone contributed. Great, great win.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Nice defense tonight guys. Congrats on a well deserved win, we got outworked thoroughly.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

We're playing ourselves out of the Derrick Rose lottery, but I could care less! GO BLAZERS! :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

Great Great win for back to back against to high scoring good teams. I'm really starting to believe in this team. Like someone else posted I love this team. I still want LMA back and we will only be better with LMA and Webster. I really think it has been our zone defense.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

This Blazers team must be the streakiest NBA team ever. They lost their first 3 games, then won 4 straight in their homestand, then lose 9 out of 10, and now they are up to 5 straight wins. It's insane.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

fun stuff... does James Jones ever miss?

From the time I arrived (end of 1st quarter) it seemed like the game was never in doubt, just a matter of how they were going to win it.

STOMP


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Tortimer said:


> Great Great win for back to back against to high scoring good teams. I'm really starting to believe in this team. Like someone else posted I love this team. I still want LMA back and we will only be better with LMA and Webster. I really think it has been our zone defense.



I agree the zone defense has improved drastically. They are getting lost and confused way less often. 

I love the way over the last few games Portland is closing teams out in the later quarters, even after they make a run.

Offensivly, spacing is the key to me, and tonight, Portland was pick and rolling Golden State to death. They were triple teaming Brandon and he was finding the big guy over and over and over. Joel was flat out ferocious, probably his best game as a pro in my book, the last game I remember like that was over 2 years ago, and I think he bested it. 

Portland was sending one guy to the boards and sending everybody else back. That was enough with the small GS team on the floor, and keeping them shooting from the outside.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

is Martell okay? I was there and he wasn't in the game in the 2nd half, what gives?


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Martell has the flu and was hooked up to an IV most of the day. Apparently he was hooked up to the IV, receiving fluids, after his initial nine-minute stint.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Wasn't it the year before his new contract that Joel had something like 18 points and 18 rebounds against GS? That was fun. Sorry I missed tonight's performance.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Also, a winning month isn't out of the realm of possibility! The team is 5-1 in December, with nine games remaining. If they can win three of those, they should have their first winning month since, what is it, 2004? 

And with home games against New Orleans, Toronto, Seattle, Minnesota and Philadelphia on the horizon, I think it's a definite possibility.

Then again, who knows, considering how streaky this team is.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Joel had 22 rebounds in a win against Sacramento a few years back. I think he scored a bunch too. I remember being in favor of playing him over Theo and with that game, he broke out. The first time I ever saw him play, though, was a year earlier. It was Rasheed Wallace's only game as a Hawk. In New Jersey against the Nets. Joel had a huge game that night and Sheed was talking to him and pushing him and encouraging him the whole game. I was there with my friend and was like "Who's this Pryzbilla guy? He's good."


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Warriors = Sore losers.
Game Recap.


Stephen Jackson said:


> "I know I didn't shoot the ball well, but I'm sorry, I'm still trying to figure out what's considered a foul and what's not a foul. I've got to read the player's manual. I'm confused right now. It wasn't just one (call). There were a couple I wasn't sure about.





Matt Barnes said:


> I mean, you guys saw the game. You go to the basket and don't get calls, it throws your whole game off. We had twice as many fouls (25-13) as them, they shot twice as many free throws (30-13) as us.


These guys do go on to give credit to Roy and the Blazers later in the article but I found this whining about referees funny. They chucked 35 threes and went to the hoop so few times, but they expect the foul count to be even? Sounds a bit like sour grapes. 

Fact remains: No one (outside of Blazer forums, that is) expects us to win games this year, and other teams don't give their full effort when they play us. I'm sure this will change in a couple years, but it's awesome that we're taking advantage of teams for slacking.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Apparently we're part of a conspiracy to get to the playoffs where Oden will finally play, giving the NBA lucrative television profits.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Rare words of praise from "Dumb as a rock" Nelson:

_"We were beaten by a better team tonight," said Golden State coach Don Nelson, whose team lost for just the fourth time in its last 16 games. 

"Look at their bench and what they did to us," Nelson said. "We couldn't guard their bench."_


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Headline in San Francisco _Chronicle_: Stinker in the Rose Garden

I thought it was sweet, myself. 

Matt Barnes: 


> But you can't take nothing from them. Brandon Roy played well. Travis Outlaw played great off the bench. And they played an all-around good game.


Chron sportswriter:


> None of that should have surprised the Warriors. The Blazers entered with a four-game winning streak, having beaten the Jazz in Utah the night before. They also owned a 7-3 mark at home, where they've already knocked off New Orleans, Dallas and Detroit.


----------

